# AWESOME WOLFISH VId



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey guys sorry I had to make the video so small but it is a long one watch my 4 inch wolfish aniliate frozen prawn in like 30 seconds after attack
tell me what you think
http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=wolfish2


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great vid and your wolf looks great









I'm still regretting that I sold my wolf


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

jan said:


> I'm still regretting that I sold my wolf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you should :laugh:

Thats a kewl little guy


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice vid


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

awesome video!









I wish my ex didn't sell his.
Mr.Wolfie was a neat little sh*t.


----------

